# Water Heater Drain Plug



## MattFromPA (Aug 31, 2011)

I am going to winterize tomorrow, and tried today to drain the water heater but couldn't locate the plug. I have a 2005 21RS that was bought this year so this is the first time winterizing. Thanks in advance!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Matt,
If it's like the OBs I had (27RSDS and 31RQS), open the outside door to the water heater, and you'll see a screw-in plug at the bottom. Be sure to stand back and to the side, or you'll get an unwanted bath, was my experience.








If it's not like mine were, look for the name brand on it, and you should be able to google the brand's manual online.
Hope this helps.
Darlene


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The plug on your water heater will be plastic so be careful pulling it out as it is easy to strip the head. As mentioned it is outside and it will be on the bottom, under the gas pipe.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Be sure and relief the water pressure, open hot water faucett, or it will give you a bath, i know from experience.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

It depends on the model of water heater you have. My 2008 21RS doesn't have a drain plug in the water heater. You have to remove the anode rod to drain it. I ended up swapping the anode rod for a Tank Saver with built in drain.


----------



## Fuzz4141 (Dec 14, 2010)

To release the pressure in the tank before removing the plug just pull up on the relief valve, on the photo above its that thing at the top of that compartment with the blue around it. Just pull up on that little tab or lever thing and it relieves the pressure....


----------

